# Livery yards in airdrie or cumbernauld



## 1970gilliang (17 February 2014)

Help am at wits end. Does anyone know of small livery yard for diy or assisted with school, good grazing and large stables. Havent ridden for 8 months now as still waiting on a school that was meant to be getti gbuilt in summer 2013.


----------



## 1970gilliang (21 February 2014)

Please there must be some out there???


----------



## Jingleballs (21 February 2014)

There is Dunsyston Livery in Airdrie, Dunleven stables near Longriggend, Kilt farm near Cumbernauld,  Glentore near Longriggend - all have arenas and turn out of varying standards and all do DIY.


----------



## 1970gilliang (22 February 2014)

Many thanks, if  you can think of any more let me know.


----------



## Shutterbug (22 February 2014)

There's this place in Cumbernauld

http://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/service...grazing/22016541/livery-spaces-available/view

Easter Moffat in Plains although hes full at the moment but has a waiting list - just built a massive outdoor school and has tiny indoor.


----------



## 1970gilliang (23 February 2014)

Shutterbug said:



			There's this place in Cumbernauld

http://www.freeads.co.uk/uk/service...grazing/22016541/livery-spaces-available/view

Easter Moffat in Plains although hes full at the moment but has a waiting list - just built a massive outdoor school and has tiny indoor.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks will give it a visit.


----------



## Jingleballs (23 February 2014)

1970gilliang said:



			Many thanks, if  you can think of any more let me know.
		
Click to expand...

There is also this one https://www.facebook.com/lochinvar.guesthouse


----------



## 1970gilliang (23 February 2014)

Jingleballs said:



			There is also this one https://www.facebook.com/lochinvar.guesthouse

Click to expand...

Fabulous, many thanks.


----------

